#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Intergraph Instrumentation 7.0

## bajwa75

If any one have this software, Please ulpoad, will be a gift for all forum members

See More: Intergraph Instrumentation 7.0

----------


## netspyking

I have v8.0

----------


## manahuja

Hello Netspy,

Kindly upload the Intools 8.00 on the rapidshare. indeed it will be great gift to community members. 

Thanks

----------


## bajwa75

Friend what are you thinking, this time is not for thinking, only for sharing,

Please also note " Life is only for love sharing "

----------


## bajwa75

If you need rapidshare.de account email me bajwa75@hotmail.com only for uploading intool 8.0

----------


## tim1004

hey Guy, if u want 2 share, it will be Good for the forum..... Nobody is an Island of knowledge, so PLease share 4 ur own Good.

----------


## venkatesan.rm

thanks

----------


## shaggy

guy, u don't have to tell us u have when u can't share. that is against the forum rules.

----------


## srikanth

thank

----------


## srikanth

i have Pds 7.1 Full working

----------


## winger2james

Wait for me to finish uploading of PDS 7.1 with installation video, *****, MSJ and oracle. 
I will update in the forum.

----------


## chinoactivo

Thank you winger2games ... these were the right words. God bless you, man

----------


## annes878

Hi....... Please send me link for download microstation j

See More: Intergraph Instrumentation 7.0

----------


## subhashjai48

Hai guys! anybody have smartplant PID software, intools software? pls provide me the links.  thanq in advance

----------


## vadivel415

thank u

----------


## kummari

nice

----------


## mostrengo

thank u

----------


## panga83

well, has anyone uploaded the intools software or not?? I am dying for the download link ^_^

----------


## sunney445

thank

----------


## tnt

Thanks

----------


## sudharshanan

Hi

sudharshanan@gmail.com 

Can you please send me Intools  ?

Sudharsanan

----------


## sudharshanan

Hi

sudharshanan@gmail.com

I need Intools

J

----------


## technocrat

Yes, All need Intools or Smart Plant Instrumentation. Kindly provide if any body have, thanks in adv.

----------


## Devkumar

Dear,

Pls can you provide me link for download INtools V7/V8...??

Thank you very much...in advance
dev19785@gmail.com

----------


## Devkumar

Dear,



Pls can you provide me link for download Intergraph INtools V7/V8...??

Thank you very much...in advance
dev19785@gmail.comSee More: Intergraph Instrumentation 7.0

----------


## Devkumar

Dear,

can you provide me link for downloading PDS???

Thanking you.

DEV

----------


## Devkumar

Dear,

Can you provide me link for downloading PDS??

Thanks in advance,

DEV

----------


## SIM2

Pleas send it to me
saber_pet@yahoo.com

----------


## ik92

dear sri , and winger ???

can you please share us your PDS 7.1 , if you have them.

if u need, then i will buy the rapidshare account and give it to you for uploading, provided u promise to help us all.

hope u will accept my friendly request.

if you agree , kindly send mail to me on ik92786@gmail.com

i will buy rapidshare premium account for you guys and forum and will send u the details.

massalamah
ikram

----------


## zork

hi all 

I need smartplant P&ID

please shear

----------


## jrajesh82

please help me to find the intool software..
tks
cheeres..

----------


## annes878

pls upload pds 7.1

----------


## Devkumar

Dear,

pls help me for finding *Intergrap INtool ver 7/8*....I required urgently,pls

----------


## automatistulupesteprajit

Dear,

Pls can you provide me link for download Intergraph INtools V7/V8...??

Thank you very much!!!
c_cata2000@yahoo.com

----------


## nhan

winger2games,
where is your pds 7.1 as said?
thanks

----------


## alebosia

Dear,

So, Id like have the link for download Intools or SmartPlant Instrumentation


thanks,

alebosia_0@hotmail.com

----------


## tamiltata

To srikanth


dear friend can you show link of pds 7.1See More: Intergraph Instrumentation 7.0

----------


## automatistulupesteprajit

Hello! please, help me to downloading Intools software (any version). Thank you! [c_cata2000@yahoo.com]

----------


## Tiberius

Dear all,

In the end, anyone loaded P.D.S. , I.N.T.O.L.S. or S.P.P.I.D.??

----------


## ARDIYANSAH22

I am very greatfull to thanks if anybody can upload intools any version

----------


## akchaitanya

Dear all,

I need INTOOLS/ SmartPlant Instrumentation. Can any body give the download links.
Please mail me at akchaitanya@ymail.com

kiran

----------


## mymoon

I need Intools 8
can you send me the link.

Thanks

----------


## rayek72

Pls send the links 
rayek72@yahoo.com

----------


## alexcv

thanks

----------


## mrkssastry

Please send me the link for downloading Intools software.  My mail ID is mrkssastry@yahoo.com

----------


## stem_p1st

hello,
I am new in this forum, it is okay if some one upload the files, then I download it? or should I have permission from the author? well if it indeed for public then I am gladly take it.

----------


## Devkumar

Dear all,

we need badly INtools V7/8....So I request to all member pls upload INtools.It will be gift to all person who is waiting for that...

Thank in advance,,,,

Dev

----------


## gelasbiru

Dear all,

I need INTOOLS/ SmartPlant Instrumentation. Can any body give the download links.
Please mail me at enginee_man@yahoo.com

----------


## bronson_mech

hello winger2games pls upload pds7 with msj & orcle pls man make it fastif u did i'll be thankfull to u

See More: Intergraph Instrumentation 7.0

----------


## kumfuamor

If you need Intergraph INtools version 6 with training manuals, I have it. Just contact me.

kumfuamor@yahoo.com

----------


## danielo

Can you please send me Intools ?
thank you.
danielo
mansouri507@yahoo.com

----------


## manishdhanuka

Hello,

Can u send me the link details

----------


## alexcv

thanks

----------


## alexcv

Dear,

So, Id like have the link for download Intools or SmartPlant Instrumentation

                                                    thanks

----------


## manahuja

> If you need Intergraph INtools version 6 with training manuals, I have it. Just contact me.
> 
> kumfuamor@yahoo.com



Dear Kumar, 
kindly send me the downloads of the Intools V6 at my email address
msconsultancy@gmail.com
thanks in advance

----------


## piklu1

please send it to my id amibokachele@gmail.com

----------


## saddy

*Can u send me the Download Link  postsatheesh@gmail.com*

----------


## technocrat

Please send to mail ID: isac.james@yahoo.com. thanks very much in adv.

----------


## rkgupta

Dear, Please send me link of PDS7 my email ID is 
rkgupta.rk@gmail.com
Thanks
R K Gupta

----------


## nimasuen

pls send to my id nimasuen@hotmail.com

----------


## proutoos

> i have Pds 7.1 Full working



dear srikanth

links for PDS 7.1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please help us for installing procedure and CR...k file to running full of this software.Please share if u have any cr..k file and installation procedure.
I am waiting for your reply brother.
Best regardsSee More: Intergraph Instrumentation 7.0

----------


## rkgupta

OH!!! 
Dear Shrikath,
Come on, You promised that you will help the community.
A good work done by Mr Proutoos. Now you should appriciate it, now it is up to you how you do it, by just saying thanks or posting ------.
Regards
rkgupta.rk@gmail.com

----------


## proutoos

Dear ania

Can you upload and share ******erator? If you can, please share it and help us to find unlimited key.I will be thankful for your help dear.

Best Regards

----------


## proutoos

> i have Pds 7.1 Full working



Dear srikanth
I left PDS 7.1 links in this forum.we need your help.please share license or ******erator or cr--k for it and help us to find correct software installation procedure.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rkgupta

Knowledge Grows When It Is Shared

----------


## afshin1320

please send it to my id signalcontrol@gmail.com  :Smile:

----------


## Shahid Attique

> If you need Intergraph INtools version 6 with training manuals, I have it. Just contact me.
> 
> kumfuamor@yahoo.com



can you send me intools download link

----------


## LOST

can anyone have well plan software?

----------


## rahgoshafan

> I have v8.0



plz send me link of soft

rahgoshafan@yahoo.com

----------


## sikkil

Can anyone provide download links for PDS v7.2.....Thank you very much!

----------


## melvin_magbanua

> If any one have this software, Please ulpoad, will be a gift for all forum members



What is Intergraph InTOOLS?  I am not familiar with Intergraph.  What version you guys are having that is working?  Is it v.8 or v7.1.

Please advice.

----------


## Shahid Attique

> If you need Intergraph INtools version 6 with training manuals, I have it. Just contact me.
> 
> kumfuamor@yahoo.com



hi
can you send me intools my e-mail is shahid.attique@gmail.com

----------


## sikkil

Who have serial number for PDS v7.1 installation?

See More: Intergraph Instrumentation 7.0

----------


## melvin_magbanua

Can you kindly forawrd to me the ----- for v7.1 and the instaallation procedure?

Thanking you so much in advance.

MELVIN

----------


## mel_lolos

> Who have serial number for PDS v7.1 installation?



Hi,
please find serial number for pds 7.1
serial no. 00048984000316
If anybody knows link for pds isogen, please post. Thanks.

----------


## melvin_magbanua

Thank you ver much in providing the Seroal No. mel. Its ell appreciated.

----------


## sikkil

Thank you mel lolos..but do you have the procedure for installation and license file..than k yo

----------


## ngovankhoi

Please send me !

ngovankhoi@gmail.com

Thank you!

----------


## trimonline

anyone have a intools any version, could you share it please..!

best regard
tr

----------


## danielo

pls help me for finding Intergrap INtools. I required urgently software and manual
my email: amin.mansori@gmail.com

----------


## trimonline

> i have Pds 7.1 Full working



hello srikanth, could you send me your PDS 7.1 please, here my email,"the.adoy@yahoo.com"

thank's, wish you have a best future,

best regard
trim

----------


## major_duan

> i have Pds 7.1 Full working



Can you share it with us?

----------


## elect-pro

```
http://rapidshare.com/files/109147893/RAWHI019.Intergraph_PDS8.0.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/109152454/RAWHI019.Intergraph_PDS8.0.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/109156445/RAWHI019.Intergraph_PDS8.0.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/109159939/RAWHI019.Intergraph_PDS8.0.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/109162637/RAWHI019.Intergraph_PDS8.0.part05.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/109164206/RAWHI019.Intergraph_PDS8.0.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/109170607/RAWHI019.Intergraph_PDS8.0.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/109172309/RAWHI019.Intergraph_PDS8.0.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/109173446/RAWHI019.Intergraph_PDS8.0.part09.rar
Pass: rawhi01920408
```

----------


## elect-pro

Intergraph Plant Design System



```
http://rapidshare.com/files/115758649/Intergraph_Plant_Design_System_8.0.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/115760520/Intergraph_Plant_Design_System_8.0.part02.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/115756877/Intergraph_Plant_Design_System_8.0.part03.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/115743135/Intergraph_Plant_Design_System_8.0.part04.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/115744631/Intergraph_Plant_Design_System_8.0.part05.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/115755175/Intergraph_Plant_Design_System_8.0.part06.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/115762703/Intergraph_Plant_Design_System_8.0.part07.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/116200141/Intergraph_Plant_Design_System_8.0.part08.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/116230609/Intergraph_Plant_Design_System_8.0.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/116265587/Intergraph_Plant_Design_System_8.0.part10.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/116267267/Intergraph_Plant_Design_System_8.0.part11.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/116269037/Intergraph_Plant_Design_System_8.0.part12.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/115760839/Intergraph_Plant_Design_System_8.0.part13.rar 


Pass:tahseen_bajwa_1982@icad.serfpt.com
```

----------


## melvin_magbanua

> ```
> http://rapidshare.com/files/109147893/RAWHI019.Intergraph_PDS8.0.part01.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/109152454/RAWHI019.Intergraph_PDS8.0.part02.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/109156445/RAWHI019.Intergraph_PDS8.0.part03.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/109159939/RAWHI019.Intergraph_PDS8.0.part04.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/109162637/RAWHI019.Intergraph_PDS8.0.part05.rar 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/109164206/RAWHI019.Intergraph_PDS8.0.part06.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/109170607/RAWHI019.Intergraph_PDS8.0.part07.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/109172309/RAWHI019.Intergraph_PDS8.0.part08.rar
> ...



Do you have the Serial No. or the Key to make it work or  this is only an evaluation version? Please advice before I start downloading.  Awaiting your prompt reply and thannking you in advance.

mcmSee More: Intergraph Instrumentation 7.0

----------


## shimin2495421

Id like have the link for download Intools or SmartPlant Instrumentation

Which is the latest version of intools

----------


## praveen1

Hi I want PDS Installation procedure ......kindly help meeeeee plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## harihago

Could you please help to share PDS V7

----------


## harihago

Dear Sri

Could you please share PDS V7.1. This will be very usefull for me. 
My mail ID is harighari@yahoo.co.in

Thanks
Hari





> hello srikanth, could you send me your PDS 7.1 please, here my email,"the.adoy@yahoo.com"
> 
> thank's, wish you have a best future,
> 
> best regard
> trim

----------


## harihago

Please share with me SPLM Server License Key for PDS V8.0 Only. harighari@yahoo.co.in

Thanks
hari





> Intergraph Plant Design System
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> http://rapidshare.com/files/115758649/Intergraph_Plant_Design_System_8.0.part01.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/115760520/Intergraph_Plant_Design_System_8.0.part02.rar 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/115756877/Intergraph_Plant_Design_System_8.0.part03.rar 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/115743135/Intergraph_Plant_Design_System_8.0.part04.rar 
> ...

----------


## harihago

Dear Friends

Please share installation procedure for PDS V7.1. My Mail ID harighari@yahoo.co.in

Thanks
Hari

----------


## rnc

Please send me the links of Intools Software to my mail id - ( monastic@in.com )

----------


## rnc

Please upload it..........

----------


## msharma

Dear Member's 
,
i have few keys. so this is helpful for u. i dont have pds8. key but i am having pds 7.3's and some more...

have a look

PDS 7.3
02727208000316

PDS ISOGEN 7.3
00955590003850

BATCHSERVICES 5.0
00523440005219

SmartPlant Review 4.2.4.10 serial number

smartplant review			00158372005269
spr construction module			00049464005270
spr API module				00050244005271
spr collaboration module		00032563005272
spr simulation & visual effects module	00053493005273
spr photo-realism module		00053264005274
spr on-site drawing generation module	00007030005268

TOAD
0-61313-91040-82954-04008
LINKWARE CO LTD

SQL Navigator
5-32013-28594-05461-63513
LINKWARE CO LTD

----------


## gojkok

Please upload it to megaupload and send me a link to:
gojkok@mail.ru

----------


## rossonera

Please send me the links of Intools Software to my mail id   ''acmilan4eva1899@yahoo.com''
Thank you

----------


## sbhgwt

sbhgwt123@rediffmail.com



Please forward me the link for Inttols v7 or v8See More: Intergraph Instrumentation 7.0

----------


## bloodyshroud

I need Intools software if anybody have it so please send me the link at madhosh@hotmail.com....i really need it ......

----------


## gsplanji

hi anyone get full doenload pds... pls reupload, send link:gsplanji@gmail.com

----------


## epitulas

link please,,,, epitulas@yahoo.com

----------


## rnc

link please...

----------


## M3000

thank you 
link plz

----------


## james_d

If need license , email to jamesdonova0@gmail.com

----------


## mrbeen

please send me a link for this Intergraph  PDS 7.1 or any higher version.

Thanks in adv.

Mrbeen
mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------


## Prasanah

any one have spi 2009 serial number?
email to prasanah21@gmail.com

----------


## ayyappan.guru

Hi Anybody buy splm license from 

name: chen chee kong
country: malaysia

----------


## Salic

Hy Guys 

Can Anyone send me Links doe Smartplant Instrumentation or InTools v7/v8 doesn't meter. I am ready to share accounts on rapidshare and ------- with him...

----------


## Salic

My Email is salkan2010@yahoo.com for Smartplant Instrumentation or INtools software.

----------


## nantha_gopal

My Email is nanthagopal@live.in for Smartplant Instrumentation or INtools software

See More: Intergraph Instrumentation 7.0

----------


## soft1700

life is for sharing.......................share your gf's

----------


## gsaralji

> life is for sharing.......................share your gf's



Life is sharing ----- but not onside ?
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## epitulas

gsaralji, 
*thanks for SPI-V7 link,*
can you share us serial number for stand-alone installation?

----------


## gsaralji

Hi friend
use this
00126449400507
but iam not checked. maybr its work!  :Smile:

----------


## HMADIAN

Thank You GSARALJI

Did you install this copy before?? please share installation procedure and Lic...e....

----------


## HMADIAN

....

----------


## gsaralji

> Thank You GSARALJI
> 
> Did you install this copy before?? please share installation procedure and Lic...e....



i am not tried, becoz of dont have Lic..., so

----------


## HMADIAN

Is this a server version or a stand-alone version??? 
For the above s\n , it doesn't work when i choose standard or server!! Do you have another one??

----------


## velpang

Can anyone give the installation procedure of Intools V7.....?

----------


## john zink

hi
please send smartplant p&id to :"  john_zink2008@yahoo.com   "
too. thanks

----------


## Rajindia

Hi friend
Who is ready to share splm ****** for .... product
I will share all module source
ind_raj@ymail.com

----------


## Beni_pgn

Please upload the Intools 8.00 on the rapidshare . I needed

See More: Intergraph Instrumentation 7.0

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## pareen9

Please share PDS 7.1..if you have uploaded

----------


## pareen9

This link of rapidshare is not working. can you upload in mediafire and share that link?

----------


## Nir

Hi everybody.
We have provide a big collection of Intergraph and AVEVA Products. They are ready for knowledge sharing and friendly Exchange for extend the collection.
To get more Information please find us via below Email:

###### nirfoad@gmail.com ########

####Intergragh Products########
SmartPlant Materialsmartplant instrumentation (Intools)
SmartPlant Review; SmartSketch; PVElite
intergraph SmartMarine; SmartPlant PIDCadWorx
SmartPlant 3D; SmartPlant Isometrics
SmartPlant Electrical; caesar II; TANK and ...
########AVEVA Products##################
AVEVA Everything3D; AVEVA P&ID; AVEVA Electrical
AVEVA PDMS; AVEVA MARINE; AVEVA Instrumentation
AVEVA BOCAD; AVEVA Diagrams; AVEVA LFM Server
AVEVA Explant; AVEVA Implant; AVEVA Open steel
AVEVA Pipe Stress Interface; AVEVA PMLPublisher
AVEVA Review; AVEVA VANTAGE Plant Engineering Workbench and ...

----------

